# Boots that won't shrink



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes -- another boot thread...

Finding good boots is hard. In the last few years I've blown out Danner's and Merrell, destroyed the footbeds in Columbia, shrunk Under Armour, and worn through Kenetreks.


I really liked my Under Armour Speedfreak boots - but they only lasted 1 year. I can still wear them, but when I put them on I feel like my toes are pointing to the sky. I also believe they are the culprit for my plantar fasciitis.

Merrell seemed OK, but my last couple pair of shoes haven't had much arch support (ie: plantar pain).

Danner is out of the question. I think they are garbage. Same with Columbia.

Kenetrek was a disappointment. But, to their credit, I only used their Bridger Ridge day hikers. They didn't last 1 season before falling apart (sides blown out). It was really about 3 hikes. They sucked.


So - where do I look now? I'm hesitant to drop $400 on a pair of heavy Kenetrek Mountain boots. I'd like something that can handle hiking in wet conditions (ie: hunting in / after a rain storm). Am I destined to just buy a new pair of hikers every year? What do you guys wear?


(FWIW -- I LOVE Under Armour shoes. So do my feet!)


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I picked up a pair of Lowa Tibet GTX boots a while back and absolutely love them. I am over 300 pounds and hunt mostly elk and chukar so my priorities were arch support, ankle support, and all-weather traction. They have been the best boots I've ever owned in all three of those categories. I would qualify that statement by adding that they are also the only pair of boots I've ever shelled out that kind of money for so I cannot make any comparisons of other boots in that price range. Prior to that I've always purchased boots in the $200 range. Anyway, I don't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have worn Danners, Merrills, Vasque, Asolo, Columbia, and some others. Columbias feel the best and wear ok-- but they are cheap enough to replace more often. 

The Asolo boots have worn very well and are comfortable, just a touch stiff, which I don't mind. They seem well built too. Might be worth a look, depending on what you like. I have found them for $120-200, depending on the style. 

I tried on Zamberlains but they never felt good. Watched a buddy struggle through the "break-in" period and his leaked. I've also seen Kenetrek boots fail after a year. So I just buy a comfortable boot more often for less money and figure it all comes out about the same in the end....

..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

twinkielk15 said:


> I picked up a pair of Lowa Tibet GTX boots a while back and absolutely love them. I am over 300 pounds and hunt mostly elk and chukar so my priorities were arch support, ankle support, and all-weather traction. They have been the best boots I've ever owned in all three of those categories. I would qualify that statement by adding that they are also the only pair of boots I've ever shelled out that kind of money for so I cannot make any comparisons of other boots in that price range. Prior to that I've always purchased boots in the $200 range. Anyway, I don't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


I hung around the guides up in Cody WY this fall and they swore by the Lowas.

I'm thinking about trying Lowas out.

Most of those guys were ex-Meindl boot guys and it seemed like the guides that weren't wearing Lowas were wearing Meindls, including myself.

I've been using Meindls for a long time. Good boots, minimal shrinkage when you dry them out unless you put them up by a campfire.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Ex Meindl guy here...Lowas are the way to go if they fit your feet right. Lowas are still a leather boot...so use a good leather conditioner/waterproofer often and they'll keep your feet dry.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Another one for Lowa. I have the Tibet GTX hi and it is the best pair of footwear I've ever owned, period. I don't know that Ill ever buy anything else.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

twinkielk15 said:


> I picked up a pair of Lowa Tibet GTX boots a while back and absolutely love them. I am over 300 pounds and hunt mostly elk and chukar so my priorities were arch support, ankle support, and all-weather traction. They have been the best boots I've ever owned in all three of those categories. I would qualify that statement by adding that they are also the only pair of boots I've ever shelled out that kind of money for so I cannot make any comparisons of other boots in that price range. Prior to that I've always purchased boots in the $200 range. Anyway, I don't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


Every time there is a boot thread, I tell people to try the Lowa Tibets. I spent hours of research and tried on a lot of boots. My wife used to work for an online shoe/apparel store so I ordered a pair from each of the more popular brands to try out and I can't recommend them enough. Yes they are pretty expensive. But for hunting gear I am firmly in the "Buy nice or buy twice" camp. I bit the bullet on these three years ago and now I don't have to worry about my feet at all.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll give another recommendation for Lowas. I picked up a pair of Tibet GTX this October and they are absolutely the best pair of boots I've ever worn. I used to be a danner guy but I don't think I'll ever go back. They probably took me 20-30 miles to get them broken in, and I had to get some aftermarket insoles (superfeet), but they have been fantastic. Completely waterproof, excellent support for side-hilling in chukar terrain, and they seem extremely durable thus far. I've put about 110 miles on them so far and they still look almost brand new. I'm sure I'll get many seasons out of them. They aren't cheap, but I think they are worth it and considering how long I've heard they last, I bet they save you money in the long run.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

those Tibet boots are almost 2x the weight of the Zephyrs. The Zephyr looks comfy. The Tibet looks like something you'd insert into a ski binding.

for you guys wearing those Tibets -- does the weight, size, bulk, stiff....bother you?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

not sure how light you are wanting to go but I love my Vasque talus ultra dry. They've kept my feet dry stepping in mud holes and in wet conditions like really dewey situations in the mountains. etc... and they have that light weight type boot feel and reasonably good ankle support. They don't shrink either but I've never really seen that with any boots I've owned.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

PBH,

The weight and stiffness do not bother me at all. I was a little worried about the weight when I bought them but I haven't noticed it. They are definitely overkill for hiking on trails through, and if that is your primary use you may want something lighter. I do a ton of chukar hunting that involves a lot of side-hilling on very steep terrain, and the stiffness is a huge asset for that scenario. I couldn't believe how much easier it was with a boot made for that sort of purpose. The stiffness is also a huge plus big game hunting off trail through the deadfall/steep mountains/etc., or when packing a lot of weight such as a dead critter. In all those situations, a stiff boot is superior and you'll be surprised at how much easier on your feet it is. But if you cover a ton of miles in more mild terrain or on trails, it may be better to go with a lighter boot. For me, I don't think i'll be without a pair of Tibets anytime soon.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

I've not used them, but I've heard amazing things about Crispi boots. Here's a link http://www.blackovis.com/brands/crispi-boots


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

don't know anything about chukar hunting. But I do know that where I hunt, boots end up looking like a chewed up piece jerky! Trails? not out here.
Gear weight (on my back) is always a concern. Maybe the weight of the boots wouldn't be an issue, or rather even a benefit?




























I'd just like to find a pair of boots that can survive the trip out. Maybe I'll have to give the Tibets a shot.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember way back when my dad bought me my first real pair of boots, some that I didn't get handed down from him. And when he paid around $20.00 for them at the JC Penney's store on Center street in Provo he almost had a fit. He told me that I had better wear them out before my feet grew out of them or else he would cut off my toes. I wore the same size for the next 10 years. I would hate to see what he would say at the price of boots now days.

Now back to the subject at hand. I had purchased a pair of Cabela's Perfekt Light Hikersthat were made by Meindl about 5 years ago and put them through the paces. Hunts in Utah, Colorado, and Arizona in all types of terrine. This last deer hunt in Utah I tore a hole in them while walking through some lava rock, I then took them into Cabela's where they gave me a full refund for them. They actually had a lot of good life left in them except for the hole in the side. I wished that they had the same boot but they don't so I went with another one of their Meindl hikers and they appear to be just as good. 

But with Cabela's warranty why not go with a boot that is branded by them. Then if you do blow them out or tear them up to the point that you can't use them just take them back if they still have life left in them. I like their warranty but if I wear them out I'll buy another pair but if something fails on them I have no problems taking them back in.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PBH, you hunt in cool looking places. 

I really like my Salomons. I wore Columbias before these and liked them, too. They won't shrink because there is only a little leather on them. However, I can't speak to their durability yet. I've had them for a year and have no complaints, though.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i had some under armor boots that blew out after about a year. recently i went to the cabelas branded mendeli boots and have been happy. can't remember the model but i think it was denali or something that didn't have insulation. great boot so far for me, though if i move on to goats i'll be looking for an alpine boot. these mendeli's would work but i do like the super stiff boots for rock.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I've got more hardware in my foot and ankle than home depot, the ONLY boots I can hunt in are "mountain" boots. I'm currently in Schnee's but will be trying the Lowa's next just because. They take some getting used to but I think you'll find the boot "weight" is negated by the stability you have while wearing them. I can pack A LOT of weight in these boots and always feel secure. I have 2 seasons in the Beartooth's and they're wearing well however I don't hunt in the same terrain as you PBH, mainly forest. What size do you wear?


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

http://www.salomon.com/us/product/quest-4d-2-gtx.html?article=379472

My buddy works for Salomon. He told me these are the boots the SEAL team 6 wore when they killed Bin Laden. These are the most American of all boots.


----------



## Chuckmclean (Nov 10, 2016)

On a serious note, I have owned a lot of Salomon trail running shoes and they all are super comfy. My other buddy put almost 1000 miles on a pair of Salomon hiking shoes this summer and they are still intact. I own a pair of their winter boots and you can't beat the Gortex for waterproofing. My only complaint is the insulation works too well.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a hard time spending more than a 
$100 on boots, even if I have to do it every other year.
I'm currently breaking in some Irish Setters right now but I won't know how well they do until next fall.
I have been using Keen the last couple years but they don't hold up too well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a pair of Kennetrek Hardscrabble Hikers that I bought last spring. I hiked all summer in them and they were hell to break in. Once broken in I wear them everywhere.......including in my hooks at work when I climb poles to do inspections. They have held up awesome so far to my surprise, as I have heard numerous accounts of premature failure. From what I can tell these are absolutely 2-3 season boots. My only warning is that break in is brutal. 

As far as waterproofing, I helped on several cow elk hunts where I was in the snow all day. In Idaho they endured many small creek crossings and mud. My feet have never been wet in them.

Another minor complaint is that the sole material seems to get very rigid/hard in the extreme cold. During warm weather, traction is great but when it's icy they are terrible. I have a pair of cleated Rocky's that are 100 times better in slick conditions.-----SS


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> I hiked all summer in them and they were hell to break in


I heard from a very knowledgeable source that the Kennetreks are a "50 mile break-in boot". In other words, don't wear them a few times around the house and then show up for opening day. I suspect a lot of the mountain boots are, however there are those who claim there was no break-in and they fit perfectly. I feel like my feet broke-in to my boots, and not the other way around.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> I have a hard time spending more than a
> $100 on boots, even if I have to do it every other year.
> I'm currently breaking in some Irish Setters right now but I won't know how well they do until next fall.
> I have been using Keen the last couple years but they don't hold up too well.


I bought some Irish Setters last summer for this season. First time I hiked in them I almost threw them in the garbage and cut my losses. They wore hard above my ankles and I thought no way they would break in. Well, after about 30 miles I would guess, they are pretty darn comfy now. Should be a good boot for me next season. I'm like you, I have a hell of a time justifying over 100 bucks for boots. I would love to try out some kennetreks or lowas but it's just not in the budget right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

swampfox said:


> , and I had to get some aftermarket insoles (superfeet), but they have been fantastic.


Superfeet are awesome aftermarket insoles. I use them and think they make a huge difference in comfort and support.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Chuckmclean said:


> http://www.salomon.com/us/product/quest-4d-2-gtx.html?article=379472
> 
> My buddy works for Salomon. He told me these are the boots the SEAL team 6 wore when they killed Bin Laden. These are the most American of all boots.


I knew there had to be a scientific reason I felt like a [email protected]$#%! every time I put on these boots.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Chuckmclean said:


> http://www.salomon.com/us/product/quest-4d-2-gtx.html?article=379472
> 
> My buddy works for Salomon. He told me these are the boots the SEAL team 6 wore when they killed Bin Laden. These are the most American of all boots.


Those are the most comfortable boots I haveever slipped my feet into. I wanted them to be the perfect boot. But once I left the flat ground to going up or down, I could tell the fit just wasn't right for my feet and I'd have heel slip no matter what. I was bummed out, because I really, really liked the boots. Have some Asolo boots I ended up with. Not nearly as comfortable, but no heel slip. I've been reasonably happy with them. Have done steam crossings and also hunted in the rain (with gaiters) and haven't had wet feet yet. I'm not putting hundreds and hundreds of miles on them per year like others, but I envision having these boots in good shape for several years.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

CAExpert -- I'm a 10.5

I went ahead and ordered a pair of Lowa Zephyr GTX boots. I ordered them because I found them on a good price ($175) plus I had a $75 gift card to spend. My plan is to wear these as my "around town, to work, out in the yard, short hikes" boot. Kind of a test. If they seem good, then maybe I'll consider the Tibets.

My father-in-law hated the Kenetrek Hard Scrabble boots. But he loves the Mountain Extreme boots. I really should try a pair of his on and just walk around a bit in them to see how they feel.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I like my lowes, been using the Renegade for just a bout everything but the late winter hunts. my boots have lasted 3 years so far and going strong. you do need to keep the leather treated as others have stated


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I though the same thing before I bought them but after breaking them in and getting used to them I've never had a second thought. They are super supportive and the side hill traction is insane, my hunting buddies will be falling all over themselves and I skate right along. Like someone mentioned before though, premium boots do take some time to break in but even out of the box I loved mine and they just keep getting better.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> CAExpert -- I'm a 10.5
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a pair of Lowa Zephyr GTX boots. I ordered them because I found them on a good price ($175) plus I had a $75 gift card to spend. My plan is to wear these as my "around town, to work, out in the yard, short hikes" boot. Kind of a test. If they seem good, then maybe I'll consider the Tibets..


Well? how have they been?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This store is a good resource for boots.
https://www.sierra.com/mens-boots~d~137/


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread just cost me $230. I saw some Lowas on Camofire that look like they're made to summit Denali, and I just had to have them. :-|


----------

